# Introduction - New 21rs In Colorado



## AAA Colorado (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello everybody!

I have been lurking for a while and already got some great ideas from this site for our Outback! We upgraded from a hybrid travel trailer to this great 21RS. We were shortly considering driving all the way to Michigan to get a new one but then we found a great deal on a late 2006 model in Kansas, a lot shorter drive from Colorado!
We are fortunate to have it parked right next to the house and have spend a lot of time in it already, just waiting for above freezing night time temps to sleep in it...

Can't wait to go camping and thanks for this great place and people!

AAA Colorado
me, DH, DD, DD, 2 dogs


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy your new to you 21rs. Where about are you in CO. I have reservations at Mueller State Park for Memorial day weekend I need to cancel Fri Sat and Sun night. Niece graduation party







but family obligations gotta do them.

Let me know.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME!! WELCOME!!! WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!*

btw, no need to wait for above freezing temps just to SLEEP in it!! That's what HEATERS are for!!! Enjoy!!!!!!!

Okay. Okay. Enough of the formalities!! Tell us about...

.........

the *dogs*!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome






















Wolfwood is right (OF COURSE!!) we have been sleeping in our new Outback (29rls) weekends since we hit overnight temps of 25. We just go to the house for water required things!! Turn on the furnace, add an extra blankie and GO FOR IT!!






















Okay now about the kids and dogs???? ages names breeds for the dogs
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers







and Congratulations on the new 21.

They are right. No need to have above freezing to sleep in it. That is what the furnace is for. We have camped in temps as low as 18, and made out just fine.

Enjoy!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi AAA Colorado
















to Outbackers! 









Congrats and Enjoy!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## AAA Colorado (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome! And by the way - we know how to use the heater...









So here are details about the kids: 2 beautiful daughters age 9 and 5. Both have been camping since they were 6 months old, starting in tents, then pop up, then the hybrid trailer and now luxury and their own separate beds in the 21RS!

The dogs are a 13 yr old husky/german shepherd mix and a 3 yr old australian shepherd mix. Both are banned from the Outback's insides! They are used to being outside even in snowy Colorado for most of the day.

AAA Colorado


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I know you will love your new Outback as well as all the friends you will find here.


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome AAA Colorado from a fellow newcomer. I hope you enjoy as much as we plan to!


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome, fellow Coloradoan!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome! It looks like this weekend migh give you the warm weather you have been waiting for!


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

WELCOME!!!

Enjoy the OB, its awesome !!


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to the group...We are glad you are here!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome







another Outback Colorado'an, we're starting to put ourself's here in Colo. on the owners map. !!
Have fun and enjoy your new trailer. Hopefully we saw the last of the snow a couple of days ago







Doubt it


----------

